# Marius Dohne



## Marius Dohne (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi everybody my name is Marius Dohne I used to live in London for a few years but am now residing in my home country of South Africa. I am a Muscle Science athlete and run my own forum off their website... When I left London my only link (appart from my friends from Muscle Works) to the British BB scene was UK-Muscle but then one day it was no more... untill I recently decided to just have a look for old times sake... and here I am!!! 

Glad you guys are back up and running and Im very glad I found the forum again!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking amazing mate, Welcome:thumbup1:


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

2nd that welcome m8


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Great to have along...enjoy...


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome dude.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

You look great mate :thumbup1:

Welcome to UK Muscle


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey marius my facebook buddy lol

good to have you here


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

welcome Marius, definately good to have you on board!


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome mate


----------



## Marius Dohne (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks guys... this forum is realy awesome!!!

Where can I read the discussions on the British `08... especially the Heavy weight class?


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

looking superb mate!! welcome

Be good if you can share some knowledge as to getting that size..

what are you weighing dude?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

welcome bac k bro,looking big n ripped!!!


----------



## Marius Dohne (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet Vince thank you!!!

Hi Pecman thanks for the compliment... Im 250lbs come show time and I am 5`11.

Ha! Ha! Youre asking me questions Im the one who should be asking the questions here... but ya if there is anything I can help with Ill tell you how I do things... I trained for about a year with Troy Brown just before he turned Pro so I learnt a few things from him and I trained under Milos Sarcev just before he retired from training athletes.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Welcome mate, look forward to swapping info! :thumb:

Stu.


----------



## Marius Dohne (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey Stu Criky moses china I just read threw your intro... 9 friggen pages!!! And man youve come up since I last saw you a few years back your lower body developement is now on par with your freaky upper... Perfect symetry! Awesome man...

Yea would love to share info.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Marius Dohne said:


> Hey Stu Criky moses china I just read threw your intro... 9 friggen pages!!! And man youve come up since I last saw you a few years back your lower body developement is now on par with your freaky upper... Perfect symetry! Awesome man...
> 
> Yea would love to share info.


Thanks Marius, I'v worked allot this year on bringing my legs up and its nice to get the complements.

Must say your looking pretty awsome yourself, great to see someone with size but yet keeps there asthetics.

Cheers:beer:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

All I see is a pic of some mountains:lol:

Welcome dude:thumbup1:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome mate, wicked physique!

Also that scenery looks v nice in south africa


----------



## Marius Dohne (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you guys... like I said Im on the computer almost all day long. What are the best forums too keep my eye on and also how do I upload my profile picture?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Hiya mate welcome over 

If you click on User CP at the top of the page you will see an option on the left to upload an avatar picture which will then show up under your name.

Was in SA myself this year for a few weeks visiting friends.... (Actually you know one of them I think - Shane Bond) awesome place, loved it!


----------



## Marius Dohne (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Zara I tried but it failed... Ill give it another bash before I log off...

Ah you know Shane Bond from Gaspary. Ive spoken to him a few times, nice guy. He ran a very good Nationals this year!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Marius Dohne said:


> Hi Zara I tried but it failed... Ill give it another bash before I log off...
> 
> Ah you know Shane Bond from Gaspary. Ive spoken to him a few times, nice guy. He ran a very good Nationals this year!


I think the picture has to be a certain size to upload?

Yeah Shane's cool - was speaking to him tonight as it happens. I was going to go to the Nationals this year with him but I had to fly back to the UK a couple of days before and I couldnt change my flight. Gutted!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome back Marius:thumbup1: Impressive physique mate


----------



## Marius Dohne (Dec 6, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah Shane's cool - was speaking to him tonight as it happens. I was going to go to the Nationals this year with him but I had to fly back to the UK a couple of days before and I couldnt change my flight. Gutted!


Hi Zara just spoke to Shane on FB he is moving to Durban soon where Im from seems we gonna be neighbors. Also seems like hes got some big plannes for the future... :thumb:


----------



## Marius Dohne (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Zeus here are some more pics of some of the photo shoots and training sessions I do. Ive also recently hooked up a GASP sponsorship. :thumb:


----------



## Mick/ BOY (Nov 3, 2008)

looking well m8 :cool2:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

awesome brown scale photo....

great addition to UKM!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Marius Dohne said:


> Hi Zara just spoke to Shane on FB he is moving to Durban soon where Im from seems we gonna be neighbors. Also seems like hes got some big plannes for the future... :thumb:


Yes big plans indeed.... hehe... Soon to be a whole new type of Bond Girls it seems :laugh:

Congratulations on the GASP sponsorship - thats a big deal - Well done :thumbup1:


----------



## Marius Dohne (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Zara...


----------



## Manimal (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome Marius! Great physique, looking forward to your input on the site.

Competed with you at NABBA Universe few years back, you were good then.....now your even better!!  Good work on that Gasp deal! Luke Nichols.


----------



## Marius Dohne (Dec 6, 2008)

Geese Luke I always looked up to you in the UK I remember the Front cover of the BEEF I used to look at that and think thats the kind of conditioning I got to reach to be at the top. Thanks for the welcome mate!!! And the motivation ofcorse!


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcom dude, i'm sure you're gonna be a valuable addition to this already information filled forum.

Awsome physique by the way, youre gonna do some damage in the pros i think... :thumb:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Marius Dohne said:


> Thanks Zeus here are some more pics of some of the photo shoots and training sessions I do. Ive also recently hooked up a GASP sponsorship. :thumb:


Your training partner in the second shot has stolen my haircut, not happy :cursing: He is bigger than me tho so can you tell him mate?? :tongue:

SD


----------

